# Cloves to Soap



## mosshill (Feb 12, 2018)

To add cloves to hot process soap how fine do I crush it and at what point do I add it?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bear in mind that it is years since I have done hp: I would think you would need to grind them pretty fine, or they might be too abrasive. Also bear in mind that many of the 'warm' spices are irritating to sensitive skin. If you are adding for exfoliating properties you should add towards the end of cook so they are suspended well. If you are looking to use them for their fragrance, my gut feeling would be to add them earlier on so as to give their fragrance more time to develop, or to infuse them into some oil prior to making the soap.


----------

